# Lead ingots



## Great Beagles (Oct 31, 2009)

Any one know how much clean lead ingots go for..i have quiet a bit and wondered how much to sell for? Thank you


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it depends alot on the lead. if its from tire weights and such it doesnt sell for as much as pure lead.

you can go to ebay and see what they are selling it for. then be a good guy and price it alittle less on here.
sherman


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Beagles, I work work at a metal recycling company here in Columbus near downtown. Your prices can vary depending on how clean it is and how much weight you have. Right now our prices on clean lead is .45 cents per lbs. and lower grade stuff like wheel weights would be around .25 cents per lbs. How much weight do you think you have?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

to a scrap yard you wont get much. wheel weight lead goes anywhere from .70-1.00 a lb on ebay, soft .90-1.25, linotype anywhere from 1.00-2.00alb. Reloading guys and guys making alot of sinkers will usually buy if up quick if its good clean stuff. check your box i sent ya a pm


----------



## Great Beagles (Oct 31, 2009)

i have prolly 100 lbs..if u want gimme a call 740 3608306


----------

